# Grethel ^_^ My 2 months old puppy!



## Laethe (May 14, 2013)

Here's my sweetheart! ^_^
Today It has been a week since we start living together and I can't love her more than I already do! Things hasn't been easy for me recently, so I can easily say she's my sunshine in the darkness <3
I hope you like her!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is darling Laethe. . . and a sweet name! Her pigment is outstanding!
She does look a little sad in some of the pics so hope all is well for both of you! 
Is she wearing a collar? Please consider a harness as it protects the trachea when she walks. 
Is she eating well, does she have all her shots, since I see she is outside on the ground? 
I will be moving to Vienna soon so won't be far from you in Italy. In which area of the country are you living? I am thinking of going to Tuscany next summer/fall perhaps---depending on life! 
Sending you both good wishes for better days to come!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww what an adorable puppy. Yes please use a harness, and keep her off the ground until ALL puppy shots are given, you don't want her to get Parvovirus. Welcome to SM, so glad you joined.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Best wishes with your new little Puppy. As Sandi and Deb suggested, I too would like to recommend that you get a harness for Grethel. I know that you will find much information here about raising a little one. She sure is cute!!


----------



## Laethe (May 14, 2013)

I'm very glad you like my baby! ^__^
We use a soft collar without leash while at home but when outside we always use a harness  
Sad? Not at all! 
She's a very happy-go-lucky puppy! She eats with a lot of appetite and definitely loves to play with me and my mom  She always welcome me with wagging tails and has tons of energy! <3 
She's a bit wall-eyed, perhaps that's why she looks "sad" in some photos.
(I've picked her from a litter of a guy who accidentally had his puppies mate before he could sterilize them, no BYB before you ask, he gave them away for free and assured that all the pups went to good homes. Although it has been already a week since she's with me, everyday he asks me how the puppy's going. That's so nice from him!). The vet said it can be caused by "weak" eye muscles, which it seems to be one of the most common defect of maltese puppies. It may get better as she gets older, and it may not. (BTW, can you confirm this or should I consult another vet? That's the second one I'm consulting about her eyes conditions and both seems to agree)
I'll just have to wait and see. Anyway, her sight seems fine. She can follow objects with both her eyes and her neurological development is progressing normally  And that's all that counts to me!

PS: I don't know if it's more visible here, but here's her harness  I'm going to buy a softer one as soon as I find a l
We were taking some shots in my countryside house


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Very cute. Welcome


----------



## Laethe (May 14, 2013)

Argh, I can't edit my post anymore >__<
edelweiss: Actually I'm living in Sicily  Quite far away from Tuscany!

As for the harness/collar thing, I never used a collar for walking her (nor I used her on my previous dog, Jasmine, a Yorkshire who lived with me for 13 years). Always the harness. 
We just put a soft collar on her for the first days while at home (without leash) to have her familiarize with the feeling of having something around her, since the only harness available for her size's a fake-leather one)


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

She's adorable! Yes, I can see she has on a harness with the leash. I love the flowers! Welcome to SM!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Grethel is beautiful!
She sounds like a happy fun girl! My Daisy is like that too, and it is hard to be sad when you have such a happy soul, so full of life, with you. They are a blessing.
I love the last photo of her sleeping. So cute! You must just want to watch her all day.
:welcome1:


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

She is beautiful! Welcome to SM. I look forward to more photos of your precious girl. The flowers are amazing!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome to SM! Grethel is adorable!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She is precious and I love her name


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

:Welcome 2: Grethel is adorable! They do steal your heart immediately. Good luck with her....hope you stick around, this is a great place!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Something Special to welcome you and the new little one.*
*Wishing you Much Happiness.*
*Yogi and His Mommy**


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> She is darling Laethe. . . and a sweet name! Her pigment is outstanding!
> She does look a little sad in some of the pics so hope all is well for both of you!
> Is she wearing a collar? Please consider a harness as it protects the trachea when she walks.
> Is she eating well, does she have all her shots, since I see she is outside on the ground?
> ...


Sandi- You currently live in Greece- right? And are moving to Vienna, NOT that is my business, but are you there for work? or just living a fun exciting life? Or both?! :thumbsup:

Ardith


----------



## TanyaT (May 20, 2013)

What a beauty congrats!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Very, very cute. Congratulations and welcome to SM!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome to SM. Your baby is adorable:wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Welcome!! Grethel is gorgeous. :wub: Love the pictures, keep them coming!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome....your little one is adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

She's very cute! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BentleyG (May 21, 2013)

What a sweeeety pie!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh, she is precious. Congratulations. :wub:


----------



## Laethe (May 14, 2013)

Thank you so much! <3 I'm so glad you like my sweetie! It's so hard to take pictures of her, she definitely knows how to get what she wants! :3

Here! :3 New photos of her!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Keep Us Posted As She Grows She Is Just Beautiful.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well she is just adorable


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a beauty! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Welcome 4::wub2::wub2::wub2: She's so cute. And you got great pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

She is beautiful! Enjoy the puppy days because they will fly by before you know it!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Shes adorable! She reminds me of my little Nemo


----------



## Laethe (May 14, 2013)

Thank you folks!!! ^___^ New photos of my baby!














































And a little movie where she's running around and having fun at my countryside house yard


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to SM. She's a doll!


----------



## Daisy+Dukes-mom-Bj (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats on your new sunshine! She is adorable!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh My That's a Doll Baby. I Want One. lol*
*Just Beautiful Enjoy they grow so Fast.*
*Yogi's Mom******


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Great pics, she's so so cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laethe (May 14, 2013)

Thank you so much!!! <3


----------



## Laethe (May 14, 2013)

:3


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Cute cute cute!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I missed your original introduction. Welcome to Spoiled Maltese! Little Grethel is beyond precious and you take fantastic pictures! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome! and we just love pictures of the cutest puppies in the world...your baby is adorable : )


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is a little doll baby!!!


----------



## Laethe (May 14, 2013)

See what we've got today! )))


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Grethel is adorable!! :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She's adorable 

Can't wait to see more of her as she grows!


----------



## Daisy+Dukes-mom-Bj (Jun 4, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My, has she grown since you first showed her to us here on SM. Just too cute for words!!


----------

